# Red Fishing



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for more spots to change some things up. I know I could go to the pier and catch them there but that gets old after a while. It's nice to see some old friends on the pier and have a laugh for a bit but I want to change things up and find different spots to catch reds. 

If you have any spots that you'd recommend it would greatly appreciated! :thumbup:
Thanks,
Troy


----------

